# The Amazing Race Season Premier 9/17



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Set Go!

Tivo guide says Phil sends em off from Seattle westward to Bejing.

Which team will be Philiminated first?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Shame Shame!

1- The program hasn't started yet. (35 minutes early even for the East Coast)
2- You neglected to include **spoilers** in the thread title.


phox


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Oh god the show is ruined, I might as well not even watch this season.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> Shame Shame!
> 
> 1- The program hasn't started yet. (35 minutes early even for the East Coast)
> 2- You neglected to include **spoilers** in the thread title.
> ...


Read the rules phox. There's nothing wrong with this thread so far.


----------



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> Shame Shame!
> 
> 1- The program hasn't started yet. (35 minutes early even for the East Coast)
> 2- You neglected to include **spoilers** in the thread title.
> ...


Read http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=271608 carefully.

There's nothing wrong with the thread.

[edit: D'oh!]


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Jinx you owe me a coke!


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

For those wondering... it started ontime this evening. Just caught the initial 20 seconds or so to confirm... nice seaplanes!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

appleye1 said:


> Read the rules phox. There's nothing wrong with this thread so far.


Rules?
There are rules? 

phox


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

So, the lady with the prosthetic leg needs to preboard the plane due to her "handicap", but she can run down the street? Seems like she is just using her "handicap" to her advantage. Not saying I wouldn't too, but I'd defintely call her out on it if I were the others.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

"The beards are here."


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Dang. I was thinking that that the last team would get FF'd or something. Instead they just got F'd...


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

appleye1 said:


> There's nothing wrong with this thread so far.


Now there's spoilers.

phox


----------



## bluebird-mom (Jul 30, 2004)

Just let me say...I am a woman from Kentucky who does not do everything her "man" tells her to. I would like to see them gone tonight so that the stereotype for Kentuckians is not perpetuated!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Well, so much for ethnic diversity! 

Very promising start to the season.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Great start. I hope there are not too many more "surprises". I like the show the way it is. Good cast of characters to root for and against.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Lame "surprise" but beyond that an interesting start. Too bad all we saw of Seattle was Sea-Tac Airport and I-5, but I guess that's typical for cities where they start the race. I do respect the editing of this show a lot more now after seeing the mediocre "Treasure Hunt."


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Sorry to see the Muslim guys go. I could have learned something about Islam beyond the bomb belts and hijackings we see on the TV news. Kinda weird from a western perspective that they wouldn't shake that girl's hand.


----------



## bluebird-mom (Jul 30, 2004)

Sad to see those teams go home. Both had great potential for rooting for them as the race continued. Team Karma was one of my early favorites. As for Team Kentucky, I may have jumped to judgement a little quickly. They seemed very respectful of the culture, although not too much with each other. Rob & Jennifer definitely have "Flotential" and could make for great TV. Overall, great start! Welcome back TAR!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

eddyj said:


> Well, so much for ethnic diversity!
> 
> Very promising start to the season.


Well at least the black team didn't get eliminated first. So all that are left now are the black folks, the asians (who, ironically are asking for English speakers in China... yeah yeah I know they're not Chinese...) and 8 other all white teams.

I wanted the muslim guys to stay. It would be interesting to see what sort of trouble they'd have at the airports.

At least the first episode didn't have a bunch of people sayng "rapido rapido" to the cab drivers. That was getting old.

I really want ms. artificial leg to get eliminated. I would have felt sorry for her during the climbing of the wall had she not used the leg to her advantage earlier.

There is one other team where the wife/girlfriend was nagging her husband/boyfriend. God, they have got to go.

The gay team is my favorite so far. But I may have other favorites as the race goes on.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

bluebird-mom said:


> Sad to see those teams go home. Both had great potential for rooting for them as the race continued. Team Karma was one of my early favorites. As for Team Kentucky, I may have jumped to judgement a little quickly. They seemed very respectful of the culture, although not too much with each other. Rob & Jennifer definitely have "Flotential" and could make for great TV. Overall, great start! Welcome back TAR!


What would be an interesting twist is instead of a non-elim, they have a switch, where an eliminated team gets to take the place of an eliminated one. THAT would be interesting.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

*Really like:*
Lyn & Karlyn (single moms): They had me at "it can't be any worse than childbirth."

*Like:*
Erwin & Godwin (Korean strongmen).
Tyler & James (recovering addicts). 
David & Mary (Kentuckians): Billy Bob and wife.
Duke & Lauren (father and daughter): actually, I just like Lauren so far. Duke needs to do a lot to recover from the "my daughter is a lesbian and I'm disappointed" crap. I'm not sure he can.
Kellie & Jamie (cheerleaders).

*Meh:*
Dustin & Kandice (beauty queens): they look exactly like all beauty queens do these days.
Peter & Sarah (triathletes): amazing what she can do with that prosthetic leg, but she got all dramatic and "I can't do this" on the wall.

*Hate:*
Rob & Kimberly: apparently they didn't realize they were being groomed for the "bickering couple that annoys the christ out of everybody" spot. And they fit the bill perfectly.
Tom & Terry (gay couple): Oh please.

*Philliminated:*
Bilal & Sa'eed (muslims): I love and respect all of the peoples of the world, and I celebrate the diversity that America's boiling pot provides. But when your religion doesn't allow you to shake the hand of 50% of the population...
Bipul & Arti: Seemed like really nice people.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

What no seniors? The father (Duke) seems to be the oldest (52).


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Sorry to see the Muslim guys go. I could have learned something about Islam beyond the bomb belts and hijackings we see on the TV news. Kinda weird from a western perspective that they wouldn't shake that girl's hand.


On past seasons the teams that have been the most overtly religious have usually been the most annoying, so its probably a good thing they're gone.

Interesting they don't have any "senior citizen" teams this year. I wonder if this means this will be a much more physical season than usual?



phox_mudder said:


> Now there's spoilers.


But still no forum rules broken.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

While I didn't figure out the surprise until it occured (and love it - not who was affected by it), but I was starting to wonder how the math would work.

12 Teams
Per Phil in the beginning, 8 legs have elimation pit stops.
Unless there was going to be a 4-way race to the finish, I was figuring that there would need to be a leg where 2 teams were eliminated.

Well ... we got it!


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

I missed the first 1/2 hour and forgot to set a season pass.

How'd the Muslims get kicked off?


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

I've been away from TAR for a while and I'm glad I'm back!! Great first ep!!

I *love* how the cheerleaders can relate everything to cheerleading... "Climbing the wall is just like high-step drills!" "Learning Tai-Chi is just like learning a cheer!"


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

omnibus said:


> How'd the Muslims get kicked off?


They arrived last at the Forbidden City. That was the first "surprise" of the race.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> Now there's spoilers.
> 
> phox


Here's a free tip. If you don't want TAR spoilers, don't enter the thread titled, "The Amazing Race Season Premier 9/17".

Oh, and welcome to the Forum.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Names and team descriptions taken from InterMurph (thanks IM!!)

Lyn & Karlyn (single moms): I liked them until they started being the stereotypical mom team on this show. I'd love to see a mom team be stronger than the others and make it far in the game. Not sure these 2 are gonna make it. They also seem to be jumping to judgements/snide remarks quickly.

Erwin & Godwin (Korean strongmen): Could be good and should be fun to watch.

Tyler & James (recovering addicts): These guys have great potential. They're my hubby's faves so far.

David & Mary (Kentuckians): I was so over these guys the minute they started talking. No, not the accent, the snippiness and rudeness to each other. I guess there's always got to be at least one team like this, but I won't be sad to see them go. I am glad to hear that Bluebird-Mom was embarrassed by them and also that they are not typical for KY. I was getting a little worried. P.S. What's up with their label on the show "Coalminer and wife", rather than "Married" like everyone else?! My guess is that the show uses the description of the relationship that the teams put on their application and that sounds just like something they would have written down, like the wife is secondary. Ugh!

Duke & Lauren (father and daughter): I really like this team. I was very upset by Duke's disappointed comment...she could just have easily turned around and said the same thing about him. Other than that though, I think he's going to learn to respect her in a whole new way and this should be a great avenue for them to bond. I hope they go far.

Kellie & Jamie (cheerleaders): Surprisingly, they don't annoy me yet. I like their upbeat attitudes and friendliness toward the other teams. GOOOOoooooo team!

Dustin & Kandice (beauty queens): Jury's still out. They seem nice enough, but haven't really noticed anything about them that stands out.

Peter & Sarah (triathletes): I thought I'd really like this team. I still might and certainly didn't see any advantage to her boarding the flight first...it is assigned seating after all. I thought it was petty of the other teams not to realize that and be sniping about it. They seem nice enough, but something about her rubs me the wrong way. Not sure if it's personality or the look she gets on her face, but we'll see how it goes. So far, I like them. 

Rob & Kimberly: They were surprisingly not as obnoxious as I first expected. I still don't like them, anticipating a repeat of the season with that really, really obnoxious couple (ugh, can't remember their names!). 

Tom & Terry (gay couple): Very disappointed in this selection. In past years, I've loved the gay teams 'cuz they always have been fun but competitive, and sometimes even eye candy. These guys really don't do gay stereotypes any favors, not to mention that I can't stand their personalities. 

Bilal & Sa'eed (muslims): I was really looking forward to getting to know these guys better. I think they could have been very fun and interesting to watch on the race, seeming to show a respect for others that is rare on this type of show. They'll be missed.

Bipul & Arti: This was the heartbreak of the night for me. I really liked these two and soooo wanted them to get to the wall and pass up KY couple. What a bummer that they didn't. They just seemed like such nice, friendly, open people.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Okay. Sarah and Peter had little to gain by using the "pre-boarding" pass and it only generated hostility. Boarding early isn't key to winning - disembarking early is. I think Sarah wants to carry the "I can do anything you can do" banner I believe we'll hear a lot of "I can't" from her.

I really didn't think Lyn and Karlyn would make it up the wall. Sure suprised me!

I was also surprised that a food challenge was reintroduced this season, and so early in the race. I was also surprised that everybody seemed to go for it with such gusto.

Glad to have TAR back!


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I liked the surprise elimination. If there are eliminations at places other than the pit stops then you'd better hustle the whole time.

Seems like a higher than normal percentage of drama queens. One of the women whining about trying long and hard to get on the first flight. If you think 20 mile drive to the airport is a "long and hard" journey, you're really in for a shock.

Nice thing is while there are people I probably wouldn't vacation with, no serious hate here. No spousal abuse, or major animosity brewing yet.

Of all the food challenges, other than the lame deep dish pizza one, this was one I think even I could do. Fish eyes are small enough I could swallow them quickly and they didn't make them eat a kilo of them or anything.


I was thinking Team Forehead for the gay guys, but I might be shooting for too low a number.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Idearat said:


> I was thinking Team Forehead for the gay guys, but I might be shooting for too low a number.


I prefer "Merry and Pippin".


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

My favorite line was when a team (can't remember) is telling the cab driver where to go. First she(?) says: "The Great Wall", then clarifies it: "The Great Wall *of China*". Duh!


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

omnibus said:


> I missed the first 1/2 hour and forgot to set a season pass.
> 
> How'd the Muslims get kicked off?


The elimination was a surprise in that it didn't happen at a Pit Stop at the end of a leg. Rather, it happened to the last team arriving at an intermediate destination _during_ a leg. Also, for the first time in race history, all the other teams watched as they were eliminated.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> Now there's spoilers.
> 
> phox


According to the rules, the use of the word "spoilers" in the title is not necessary. People do do it often though because so many people whine about it, but only to protect those who do not understand.



markz said:


> So, the lady with the prosthetic leg needs to preboard the plane due to her "handicap", but she can run down the street? Seems like she is just using her "handicap" to her advantage. Not saying I wouldn't too, but I'd defintely call her out on it if I were the others.


Well, she definitely used it to her advantage later with her whining about "emergency" and pointing to her leg. (I hate when people say it is an emergency when they are on the race. It may be urgent, but it is certainly not an emergency.) However, in the pre-boarding situation, it is very possible that the air crew wanted her on first and it had nothing to do with her. As I understand they usually pre-board wheelchair passengers so they will not block the aisle and delay the overal boparding of the plane. Also, I am not sure how pre-boarding would really give them an advantage since they probably already have seat assignments.

I was a little surprised that some cab drivers had a hard time with the Forbidden City and Great Wall. Surely plenty of tourists ask to go to those places.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

I think the boyfriends should be called Gerald & Lawrence:










Sorry I couldn't find a bigger picture, but here's the video for those who don't remember.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

What was with some of the teams having trouble getting their Mercedes into Drive? Does that model have something odd about it? It appeared to me that the gear shift was on the column and that seems to be what was confusing them...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> I think the boyfriends should be called Gerald & Lawrence:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't swim....
:up:
:up:


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Any favorites yet?
Mine are Team "Friends of Bill" (the addicts)
and Team Rah Rah (the Cheerleaders) South Carolina Repuhzent!
Least favorite?
Team Deliverance (Kentucky)


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

In regards to the prosthesis, It is highly likely that the airlines will try to preboard her. That much may be out of her control, but she is definitely using her situation to her advantage... although I can't say I wouldn't do it. The whole " it's an emergency" deal really rubbed me the wrong way. 

Even though she can do a triathlon, doesn't mean she doesn't have real difficulties with other things, as seen in the rock wall. She probably has a hard time sitting comfortably, and needs to readjust her leg when sitting on a plane or in a car. This can often be a bit humbling, and often embarrasing depending on the redidual limb she still has. Often times a person can have five really good days, and then a few where their limb just isn't fitting right, and very awkward. 

The leg she has, actually gives her an advantage at running over a normal bodied person. They are however, very painful and awkward to stand or run on. In day one, she was wearing her normal walking leg, but switched to a running leg on day two, which is meant soley for running. In the very near future, double amputees will be faster than even the fastest olympic sprinters due to the ability of that flex-foot to give back the energy it absorbs, like a diving board. 
If they continue to stay in the race, I have no doubt you'll see her limb give her more problems.... it's the first episode and already her knee is leaking. As great as the technology is, it's no match for mother nature.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

And as a software engineer, I can't help but optimize "Lyn & Karlyn" to "[Kar]Lyn".


----------



## durl (Dec 1, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Sorry to see the Muslim guys go. I could have learned something about Islam beyond the bomb belts and hijackings we see on the TV news. Kinda weird from a western perspective that they wouldn't shake that girl's hand.


I think that seeing how they wouldn't shake her hand was a lesson in itself.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

eddyj said:


> My favorite line was when a team (can't remember) is telling the cab driver where to go. First she(?) says: "The Great Wall", then clarifies it: "The Great Wall *of China*". Duh!


Oh, I was dying when she said that.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Good to see Muslims can be just as annoying as Christians. I'm glad their god didn't want them to make it to the 1st pit stop.

The Kentucky team should be called team Wack Pack because they resemble Crackhead Bob and Wendy the Retard.


----------



## ArcticZ (May 23, 2004)

If i remember right, the lady was having trouble with here leg when she told the cab driver "it's an emergency". I think she said she was leaking fluid from the leg, and they needed the ride to keep as much fluid in the leg till they had time to fix it at the pit stop. 

I'll have to rewatch it again to see for sure.


----------



## amorphis (Sep 24, 2002)

Chapper1 said:


> What was with some of the teams having trouble getting their Mercedes into Drive? Does that model have something odd about it? It appeared to me that the gear shift was on the column and that seems to be what was confusing them...












From this interior pic of the MB GL 450, the column shift is a bit different than the typical PRNDL column shift.

Looks like stepping on the brake and tapping down once would suffice.

I can't wait until some of these teams have to drive a stick shift.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Welcome back, TAR! Woo hoo!

The early elim for the Cleveland Muslims was a little sad for me.

Not only has the show never done a pre-pitstop elim - so teams are still under the impression that they have at least a little time to avoid last place - but they're my locals, so there they go!  I just hope that this doesn't spur future teams to overdo the competitive energies early on and end up like a certain blue haired wonder at a German pitstop...

I guess there was the potential for them to become the Muslim version of "God wills us to win", but they looked like they'd be a good, competitive and well-liked team. Sorry to see you go, Northeast Ohioans!

Kimberly seems to have FloPotential(tm), but it's still early yet to see if she'll self-destruct like everyone's favorite pain in the butt.

I'm glad folks pointed out about Peter and Sarah's pre-boarding not really making a difference. Maybe someone will point that out to the Single Moms...who I generally otherwise liked.

I'm also disappointed in Mr. My Daughter's A Lesbian. Get over it. 

And I think I'll really like the Korean Strongmen, though bringing even plastic, toy water pistols to an airport these days is not a good idea...I'm surprised they didn't get into more trouble!


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

The Korean Strongmen surprised me in how weak their showing was. They consistently lagged the pack despite their strength and professed intelligence. Maybe it was just a series of unlucky events, but they better pick it up. As it is now, they're performing way below par.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> The elimination was a surprise in that it didn't happen at a Pit Stop at the end of a leg. Rather, it happened to the last team arriving at an intermediate destination _during_ a leg. Also, for the first time in race history, all the other teams watched as they were eliminated.


I was surprised at how shocked the other teams were. They were all standing around with dumbfounded looks on their faces.

I wonder who would win the race if we pitted Team Kentucky against Team Mullet from treasure hunters?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Thoughts.........

My wife and I at the outset though that in today's world, the Beards would have a hard time at the airports. Phooey on me for thinking that angle, and phooey on me for not thinking they (the whole race) had a separate check in.

Team Captain Hook certainly seemed to use, or try to use, the leg to an advantage, and I didn't necessarily like it, but I think any advantage she tries to get will be equalized by tasks such as climbing the wall. How can you not root for her...unless she tries to hard to take advantage of the situation.

Taking and using a squirt gun in an airport......f-in idiotic in today's world.

I liked the mid-leg Philimination. I agree, I just hope they don't mess too much with a working formula.


----------



## ArcticZ (May 23, 2004)

scsiguy72 said:


> I wonder who would win the race if we pitted Team Kentucky against Team Mullet from treasure hunters?


uhmm your still giving team mullet too much credit! Kentucky team would still be way ahead of team mullet from the treasure hunters. I don't think theres any team you can compair team mullet to! 

I don't think team mullet would have been even able to drive the car away with out help.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Team Bionic was not only working the handicap angle to get on the plane early, she was limping aboard. The only advantage I could see is they would be able to stow their gear in the first overhead bins, making it easier for a quick departure. On the way out they wouldn't have to lug the bags down those narrow ailes.

Team Crack Whore (Recovering Addicts) is probably the team to beat. They're used to overcoming challenges and would most likely have a positive attitude without the bickering.

Team Negative Stereotype (I know, it doesn't roll off the tongue easliy but I don't know how else to describe the gay team) needs to go next. They are truly annoying.

Team Hillbilly: Damn... he's strong! I guess working in a coal mine will do that to you. I could not believe her remark about how women listen to their husbands and do as they're told where they come from. This is where my team name for them comes from, not because they're from Kentucky. I didn't know there were still places in the United States where women let their husbands tell them what to do. I'm sure there are women like this all over... I just didn't know they congregated in one community.

I was sorry to see the Muslim & Indian teams go first. There certainly were other teams who needed to go before them. Team Bickersons come to mind. I can't remember their names, but they were the husband and wife team that started bickering before they left the parking lot in Seattle.

I love the cheerleaders and the beauty queens. I think they're going to be fun teams to watch.

I think TAR is off to another great season! :up:


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I would have gotten sick of team Allah, or at least the producers of the show's over zealous efforts to break the stereotypes of Muslims. I mean come on, we know not all muslims are terrorists. The Kentucky team reminds me of Cletus the Slack Jawed yokel from the Simpsons. But they (the coal miners) seem to be the most normal people on that show. Many of the other teams are what I would call Califonia normal. Meaning if you encountered these folks in California they would seem normal, but anywhere else they would be freaks. I laughed when they showed the picture of the guy doing Whipits from the "Former Heavy Drug User" team.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I guess I'm one of the few not surprised by the double elimination. As soon as Phil said that there were 8 elimination legs (and 12 teams), I knew we had a double coming, and probably soon.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

Seemed silly to "waste" a double-elim in the first episode, before we really get to know the teams. I wonder there will be a "return to the race" possibility for eliminated teams. (I really hope not!)

When the show started, I thought "hey! Lots of diversity and 'real people!'" Too bad two of the more diverse teams got knocked out. Oh well - at least we still have the diversity of having both pageant queens AND cheerleaders!


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Team Hillbilly: Damn... he's strong! I guess working in a coal mine will do that to you. I could not believe her remark about how women listen to their husbands and do as they're told where they come from. This is where my team name for them comes from, not because they're from Kentucky. I didn't know there were still places in the United States where women let their husbands tell them what to do. I'm sure there are women like this all over... I just didn't know they congregated in one community.
> 
> :up:


Yeah, I'll go out on a limb and say that LA is a little different than most of the places in the middle of the country, especially rural areas.

As far as the squirt guns go, it almost seemed like they got them in the airport, but surely that is not the case.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I don't have much more to add to what's already been said. I wish it was in HD though. Looking forward to the season.


----------



## beeman65 (Oct 18, 2005)

How about the two smartypants Korean brothers spraying everyone with waterguns in the airport? I don't know if they were trying to be friendly or immature or whatever, but why would you shoot a water gun in an airport in today's day and age? Did they sneak them in their luggage (are they on the banned list?) or buy them once inside the terminal (if so, why would they sell them since they can be used as a weapon?) I mean someone could get the idea to fill a gun with acid or something and go crazy shooting people. Bring on the Supersoaker!

/Why am I asking so many questions?

I hope Kimberley and (Jeremey) stick around for awhile. I'm looking forward to them too trading insults!

PS: I love the couples who are dating and come on and say, "This will determine if we take our relationship to the next level." Basically you're going on a glorified game show to see if you should get married or not. I think if you get to the point where you have to ask yourself that question, you shouldn't have to go on a gameshow to prove it.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I love how we all come up with our own names for the teams. Someone should keep a rolling list of all the various names used for each team. I thought I liked my "Team Captain Hook", but I much prefer Team Bionic. Maybe we should start calling them Steve Austin and Jamie Summers........Where's Oscar and Rudy?


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

beeman65 said:


> PS: I love the couples who are dating and come on and say, "This will determine if we take our relationship to the next level." Basically you're going on a glorified game show to see if you should get married or not. I think if you get to the point where you have to ask yourself that question, you shouldn't have to go on a gameshow to prove it.


Well it's not exactly the sign of a healthy relationship, but it sure does make some great TV! Remember "Temptation Island"?!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Ruth said:


> Well it's not exactly the sign of a healthy relationship, but it sure does make some great TV! Remember "Temptation Island"?!


"Billy, I'm so sorry!"


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

Ruth said:


> Well it's not exactly the sign of a healthy relationship, but it sure does make some great TV! Remember "Temptation Island"?!


awesome show...


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

DeDondeEs said:


> I mean come on, we know not all muslims aren't terrorists.


Did you just say all Muslims are terrorists?


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

JakeyB said:


> Did you just say all Muslims are terrorists?


well, on that note..

do you think the praying to allah in an airport 20 min before your flight goes over well if there aren't 20 cbs cameras in the area? Those guys would've been Patriot Acted in 2 seconds. I know I'm changing flights if those guys get on my plane.

Go Team HanGuk!!!!!

Fai-ting!!!!


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> I was also surprised that a food challenge was reintroduced this season, and so early in the race. I was also surprised that everybody seemed to go for it with such gusto.


There must have been some unstated requirement that the person eating had to use chopsticks. Otherwise, for some of the racers, it would have been faster to just eat with their bare hands. (You know, kind of like the Europeans were still doing back around the time when the Chinese had invented chopsticks.)


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

JFriday said:


> Good to see Muslims can be just as annoying as Christians. I'm glad their god didn't want them to make it to the 1st pit stop.


How horrible it is that someone actually believes in God. They weren't saying that they thought God was giving them an advantage or something like that. Just that they believe that God plays a part in everything that happens in this world. Everyone can believe what they want but I don't see what's so horrible about what these guys were doing. If you find it annoying blame the producers and editors who are obviously stressing the point.

I was dissapointed to see the Muslim team go since I would have been interested to see if their beliefs held them back. I'm an Orthodox Jew and I know I couldn't ever do anything like the Amazing Race, what with dietary restrictions and that I can't travel on Saturday. I love how some people are so offended by the handshake thing. I always find that amusing. I find most people understanding but some people think you're slighting them and the whole female race because you won't shake their hands. It's like they think I won't shake their hands because I'm better than them. It's simple according to some religions men and women don't touch each other unless their your close family or wife. Has nothing to do with being better than anybody else.

I'm not very familiar with Muslim dietary laws so I wasn't sure if they were going to be able to eat the eyeballs. I would have been interested to see what would happen if they had to eat some kind of meat product.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

DeDondeEs said:


> The Kentucky team reminds me of Cletus the Slack Jawed yokel from the Simpsons.


There you go. They're Cletus and Brandine.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Chapper1 said:


> What was with some of the teams having trouble getting their Mercedes into Drive? Does that model have something odd about it? It appeared to me that the gear shift was on the column and that seems to be what was confusing them...


I can't wait until they get to drive manual transmission, hopefully RHD, and hopefully not on nice paved roads.

And I really want them to go spend some time in Africa. That was really lacking in the last TAR. Africa seems to bring out the worst in a lot of the contestants.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

JakeyB said:


> Did you just say all Muslims are terrorists?


Oh whoops, didn't mean that!


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

I thought it was a good episode, I thought the early philimination was a neat twist. You have to be on your game for the entire leg.

I was suprised with the climbing the wall and how well some of the teams did with it. Of course we don't get a clock to see how long it really took them.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

i was suprised at the wall with the m/f teams when the male would go first. Just seemed they would let the female go first and support from the ground instead of over the top wall and trying to look down and support them. guess it works both ways tho, they can say hey it is easy come on you can do it from the top as well as the ground.
wonder how the muslims guys would have done on the wall.
and could they have had different ropes for male female? with the spacing of the loops could play a factor like the handicap gir is very short too.
the bigger shock would have had a double elim at the pit stop.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

"Do Muslims worship Buddha?" courtesy of either the beauty queens or the cheerleaders. They look alike to me


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

ArcticZ said:


> uhmm your still giving team mullet too much credit! Kentucky team would still be way ahead of team mullet from the treasure hunters. I don't think theres any team you can compair team mullet to!
> 
> I don't think team mullet would have been even able to drive the car away with out help.


Hey now, I think you're underestimating Team Mullet...they would have figured out the car if there was a hamburger joint within 50 miles off course... 

Team Deliverance (I like that, very clever!) did significantly better than I ever would have expected. Let's hope that doesn't last long...


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

beeman65 said:


> PS: I love the couples who are dating and come on and say, "This will determine if we take our relationship to the next level." Basically you're going on a glorified game show to see if you should get married or not. I think if you get to the point where you have to ask yourself that question, you shouldn't have to go on a gameshow to prove it.


OMG! I said this exact thing to my hubby while watching. Completely agree!


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Did anyone else keep seeing "Tom and Jerry" instead of "Tom and Terry" for the gay couple's pop-up id's? I think it suits them. ;0)


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

cmgal said:


> "Do Muslims worship Buddha?" courtesy of either the beauty queens or the cheerleaders. They look alike to me


And then the answer: "I don't know."  Where on earth do they find such clueless people?

Tom & Jerry for sure.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

katbug said:


> OMG! I said this exact thing to my hubby while watching. Completely agree!


If they win, they get married. 
If not, it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

cmgal said:


> "Do Muslims worship Buddha?" courtesy of either the beauty queens or the cheerleaders. They look alike to me


Tell them apart by their accents. Cheeleaders are from South Carolina. 
(repuhzent!)


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Is it me or has every team in TAR history experienced cab trouble in China?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

I'm hoping the Kentucky team gets eliminated...or whoever does TAR's graphics figures out that "coal miner" is two words. Perhaps it's the same people who did the graphics for "Gameshow (sic) Marathon" earlier this summer.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

bruinfan said:


> well, on that note..
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


Then you are an ass.

I forgot TAR was on until a 1/2 hour in ... but it looks like i didn't really miss anything .. we still got to pick our quirks out of all the teams ... The elimiation did catch me off guard .. but wasn't there some talk of a mystery 13th team at some point ? or am I thinking wrong ?


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

RoundBoy said:


> Then you are an ass.
> 
> I forgot TAR was on until a 1/2 hour in ... but it looks like i didn't really miss anything .. we still got to pick our quirks out of all the teams ... The elimiation did catch me off guard .. but wasn't there some talk of a mystery 13th team at some point ? or am I thinking wrong ?


why is he an ass...

seems like a good idea to me..

in fact, they shouldn't allow arabs on planes at all...


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I think Team Bionic should be called 

Team "this leg of the race".


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

oh yeah, how unnerving would it be to see two bearded, robed muslim guys running through an airport with backpacks on stopping at the gate for a minute to pray to Allah and then boarding your flight?

I bet that would generate more than a few calls to the airline.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

I am from Kentucky, and while I don't necessarily think these two are representative of my state, I think it's interesting that a lot of people here have taken an immediate disliking to them. I don't recall seeing them do much of anything in the first ep that would cause like or dislike in any way. I haven't decided on them myself. They were arguing a little, but certainly no more than a lot of other teams I've seen on the show in years past and (IMHO) they weren't talking "down" to each other.

Coal Miner seemed very supportive of Lady Coal Miner when she was trying to climb the wall. I'd hate to think how HWSNBN would have been yelling at his lady in the same situation. They seemed friendly to the locals and friendly to their opponents. They were humble when in China, admitting they were not very worldly by stating it was "like dropping a 30 year old baby into the world".

Possibly it was the early remark about women letting the man make the decisions (which is not true here, by the way; the ladies control us men just like anywhere else in the world ), but I think we could see by their actions, Lady Coal Miner was not submissive to her man in the least. I suspect that remark was just to feed her man's ego a little... another thing that ladies from all states have in common. 

I would only ask that folks would give them an episode or two before passing judgment. While they might not turn out to be the "Pride of Kentucky", I've certainly not seen them do anything yet to make me embarassed to be from the same state.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

ScottE22 said:


> I *love* how the cheerleaders can relate everything to cheerleading... "Climbing the wall is just like high-step drills!" "Learning Tai-Chi is just like learning a cheer!"


The cheerleaders are already on our last nerve in this house. I can't imagine how bad it's going to get. That's the kind of perky, cheery babble that makes us want to drive spikes into our ears.

I'm from Kentucky, too- missed the first half hour but saw nothing noteworthy one way or another. She's a little yee-haw with bad teeth and has clearly been eating some bad food, but the accents make me homesick so I like them fine. They bicker a bit but they love each other. The jibes about hillbillies do cause me a bit of a pang in the heart but I try and remember it's no worse than my making fun of yankees.

Which I do at every opportunity- and I married a Manhattan born yankee.


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

SuperZippy said:


> why is he an ass...
> 
> seems like a good idea to me..
> 
> in fact, they shouldn't allow arabs on planes at all...


Not that it matters to you, but the Muslim team wasn't Arab and Arab != Muslim.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I'd be surprised anyone didn't like the Kentucky team. So they're hicks... big deal! They were the friendliest and most supportive team out there. So they bickered a little... she ain't Flo! 

I wondered how they would react when they interacted with the gay team, and was pleasantly surprised when they encouraged them during the wall climb. I don't think they'll make it halfway, but I'll be sad when they leave.


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

martinp13 said:


> she ain't Flo!


Yeah, Flo was hot.


----------



## bro1ncos (Aug 2, 2004)

katbug said:


> Did anyone else keep seeing "Tom and Jerry" instead of "Tom and Terry" for the gay couple's pop-up id's? I think it suits them. ;0)


This was my thought exactly. Thought it said Tom and Jerry, so I like that as the team name,


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Jayjoans said:


> oh yeah, how unnerving would it be to see two bearded, robed muslim guys running through an airport with backpacks on stopping at the gate for a minute to pray to Allah and then boarding your flight?
> 
> I bet that would generate more than a few calls to the airline.


Except for that whole thing about the TV cameras all around them.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

harvscar said:


> Not that it matters to you, but the Muslim team wasn't Arab and Arab != Muslim.


They're from Cleveland.

BTW, here's the local paper's story on their Philimination:

http://www.cleveland.com/entertainm...base/entertainment/115856829752870.xml&coll=2


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

The Bionic girl is hot!!


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> The cheerleaders are already on our last nerve in this house. I can't imagine how bad it's going to get. That's the kind of perky, cheery babble that makes us want to drive spikes into our ears.


Between them and the Miss USA team, that's a LOT of perky...


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Glad TAR is back. I don't know if my memory is bad, but I can't remember the teams cracking me up as much as these did. 

tk


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

martinp13 said:


> I'd be surprised anyone didn't like the Kentucky team. So they're hicks... big deal! They were the friendliest and most supportive team out there. So they bickered a little... she ain't Flo!
> 
> I wondered how they would react when they interacted with the gay team, and was pleasantly surprised when they encouraged them during the wall climb. I don't think they'll make it halfway, but I'll be sad when they leave.


+1

I like them too.

'Course it could just be the Texas hick in me...


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Anyone notice how the team introductions seemed to be done at a slower, more deliberate pace? Phil seemed to talk a bit slower and the teams seemed like they got more camera time as they got off the water planes. I wonder if viewers had been complaining about not knowing who the teams were at the start.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

If this week's episode is any indicator, the race is going to be harder this year, like it was in the earlier ones.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> If they win, they get married.
> If not, it just wasn't *meant to be*.


No no. God did not want them to get married.  You have to remember the almighty works through reality shows exclusively now.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I think Team Kentucky (have we settled on a name yet?) have entertainment potential. Mary barked at David a few times already and I see more of the same in the future. I seem to remember David calling out encouragement from the top of the wall. "I love you!", to which Mary muttered something like "yeah, right." Hmmmm. They might be interesting.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Inundated, we wouldn't have made it through the first leg. I know neither one of us would have eaten the fish eyes. Or would you?


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

Thought I'd weigh in with my opinions:

Team recovery: I think this team will turn into the usual white male team that continues to combine luck, skill, and strength to come in first at everything. Usually by the end of the season, I learn to hate this team - plus the fact that they're models in LA is a second strike against them. However, we haven't gotten a great glimpse at their personality yet, so we'll see.

Team triathlon: I knew as soon as she said the "emergency" word that people on this board would be all over her. However, I'm not usually so harsh on teams that pull this card, and I don't hold using her handicap to gain sympathy against her, as they need to build up a cushion for the parts of the race that will be more difficult for them due to her handicap. Now, if she steals a cab from a bleeding child by saying "emergency" and pointing to her leg, then I'll definitely change my tune  

Team cheerleader: I felt that every time the camera focused on them, I could hear the wind whistle through their ears. 

Team Tom&Jerry, father/daughter, Kentucky, and single mom's: I went back and forth between liking these teams and not liking them. I'll have to see more before a verdict is rendered. I am very annoyed with the father, however, for his "disappointment." 

Team ?Korean?: I think I like these guys, but they're going to have to put on their game face if they want to keep going. 

Team model: Huh? Who? Can't say I really remember much about these two. They're not really my type as far as eye candy goes either. 

If there's any other teams that I forgot, well, they weren't interesting enough for me to remember. One funny thing that noone else's mentioned, I cracked up when Phil suggested that Mrs. Kentucky hug her husband, so she turns to his left and hugs the Chinese man instead. Phil's reaction was hilarious.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

jking said:


> I am from Kentucky, and while I don't necessarily think these two are representative of my state, I think it's interesting that a lot of people here have taken an immediate disliking to them. I don't recall seeing them do much of anything in the first ep that would cause like or dislike in any way. I haven't decided on them myself. They were arguing a little, but certainly no more than a lot of other teams I've seen on the show in years past and (IMHO) they weren't talking "down" to each other.
> 
> Coal Miner seemed very supportive of Lady Coal Miner when she was trying to climb the wall. I'd hate to think how HWSNBN would have been yelling at his lady in the same situation. They seemed friendly to the locals and friendly to their opponents. They were humble when in China, admitting they were not very worldly by stating it was "like dropping a 30 year old baby into the world".
> 
> ...


They are nothing but friendly, polite and respectful to everyone around them. I agree that you have no reason to be embarrassed. I just found her comment odd.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Anyone notice how the team introductions seemed to be done at a slower, more deliberate pace? Phil seemed to talk a bit slower and the teams seemed like they got more camera time as they got off the water planes. I wonder if viewers had been complaining about not knowing who the teams were at the start.


If that were the intent, it sure would have been nice for them to put their names on the screen when they introduced them. We thought it was very odd that they were doing the team introductions but didn't put any graphics on the screen to help reinforce the introductions.


----------



## catcard (Mar 2, 2001)

I just hope the recovering models don't go back to their bad habits if they win the million bucks! When they won the $20K at the pit stop, I wondered if a lot of money would be a bad thing for them?


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

i'm rooting for father/daughter..

maybe he can get her to not be gay while he is at it...


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

DLL66 said:


> The Bionic girl is hot!!


I know, did you see the leg on her?!


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

At the pitstop, what were Tom & Terry expecting? They had to know they weren't first, and they had to know they weren't last. I believe a couple of the teams acted that way. The only ones that should have thought they were last was Kentucky (which they did think so)


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

I liked the one guy's 'What Would MacGyver Do?' t-shirt. Not sure who it was now, but he had it on when they were all lined up and getting ready to start the race in Seattle. I've been looking for one online all day and can't find one in my size. Darn the luck.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Here's my take in no particular order.

Liked both team that got eliminated. I thought the Indian team seemed especially nice.

The gay guys are all the bad parts of the stereotype and none of the good, they can leave anytime.

The Beauty Queens and cheerleaders really seem like nice people and the cheerleaders are seriously fit. They went right up the wall. I also don't think they'e as dumb as people are saying.

The father-daughter team has potential. I think he's already seeing a side of his daughter he didn't know. I'm rooting for them to work out their differences regardless of how the race works out.

Team Addict gets a solid Meh from me. I can't work up an ounce of sympathy for rich pretty ( not in my book, but that another thread) people who end up on drugs. Well pardon me. Get a grip. Most of the rest of us manage just fine without drugs and I see nothing laudable about fixing something you f'ed up.

Rob and Kimberly will be the bickerson of the race and I already dislike them.

The korean guys looked promsing but they seem to be bad racers and they don't have much personality to add. I don't want them to win since I think they suck at the game but otherwise don't car much.

Kentucky I just can't work up much feeling for either way. I did laugh when she said she had no chance to get such a "cute guy!". Standards are clearly different in Kentucky.

Team Peg leg (arrghhhh) I like a lot but I hope she doesn't go for the sympathy thing again. She's worked hard to do what she has and I think that cheapen that. I think her boyfiend is a saint bordering on a whackjob with the level of support he gave. If he's really sincere, it's great but it seemed almost too much.

I don't personally care much for the single moms. Kind of my same reaction to the drug addicts. Why is that relevent. You are a single mom due to what you did. How should that make me care? Also, they were pretty fast to judge team peg leg (arrgh) over something that gave them no advantage. I'm not much into being judgemental even though this post is all judgemental. IRL, I try to give you the benefit of the doubt.

I hope some of my initial thoughts prove wrong. 

I'll end with a hearty welcome back to TAR. Treasure hunters just showed me how badly ot can be done while TAR shows me the opposite.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I don't personally care much for the single moms. Kind of my same reaction to the drug addicts. Why is that relevent. You are a single mom due to what you did. How should that make me care?


You could say the same thing about the other teams: You are a beauty queen due to what you did. How should that make me care? You are a cheerleader due to what you did. How should that make me care? You are a coal miner due to what you did. How should that make me care? You are a triathlete due to what you did. How should that make me care? Etc.

None of these things are "relevant." It's just a way of describing and identifying the team. I find both the single moms and the recovering addicts-turned-models more interesting than the failed Miss USA contestants and cheerleaders.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I don't personally care much for the single moms. Kind of my same reaction to the drug addicts. Why is that relevent. You are a single mom due to what you did. How should that make me care? Also, they were pretty fast to judge team peg leg (arrgh) over something that gave them no advantage. I'm not much into being judgemental even though this post is all judgemental. IRL, I try to give you the benefit of the doubt.


The single moms are single. This is all we know about them. Husbands leave their wives and those women become single moms. Kind of a broad brush you're painting with isn't it?


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Who else thinks of Sarah whenever they see "leg" in a post? lol


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

beeman65 said:


> PS: I love the couples who are dating and come on and say, "This will determine if we take our relationship to the next level." Basically you're going on a glorified game show to see if you should get married or not. I think if you get to the point where you have to ask yourself that question, you shouldn't have to go on a gameshow to prove it.


What really gets me is that after they've been on the show and find out they probably shouldn't be together, they ignore that information and stay together/get engaged anyway.

The only team that I remember breaking up after the race was the team with the devil-boy.


----------



## cpalma (Sep 29, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Team Peg leg (arrghhhh)


   You know you have to keep this up for the next 11 or 12 weeks, right??


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I loved that they showed the one guy with a NOS tank and ballon, high as a kite....I had to go back and watch that again to make sure I saw it correctly.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

sketcher said:


> What really gets me is that after they've been on the show and find out they probably shouldn't be together, they ignore that information and stay together/get engaged anyway.
> 
> The only team that I remember breaking up after the race was the team with the devil-boy.


Don't forget Lenny and Karen from season one!

"Leeeennnyyyyy!!!!!!"


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> . . .You are a single mom due to what you did. How should that make me care?. . .


How do you know what they did?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

David Platt said:


> Don't forget Lenny and Karen from season one!
> 
> "Leeeennnyyyyy!!!!!!"


HE'd answer but I think he's still climbing the Eiffel Tower looking for a Monument.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Did anyone else think the guy from Team Bionic should be hanging out with Tom & Terry?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

markz said:


> So, the lady with the prosthetic leg needs to preboard the plane due to her "handicap", but she can run down the street? Seems like she is just using her "handicap" to her advantage. Not saying I wouldn't too, but I'd defintely call her out on it if I were the others.


You would call out a lady with one leg as some how being given unfair advantage over you? Just like the team that did it in the show, you would come across as a major tool.

It is absurd for anyone complaining about her getting some kind of special advantage. Having two legs is a HUGE advantage over having just one leg. No amount of pre-boarding can make up for that advantage.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

katbug said:


> Did anyone else keep seeing "Tom and Jerry" instead of "Tom and Terry" for the gay couple's pop-up id's? I think it suits them. ;0)


Every single time. Too goofy to not be Tom and Jerry.

Although I am not sure which one is the cat and which one is the mouse.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> Did anyone else think the guy from Team Bionic should be hanging out with Tom & Terry?


OMG, yes.

As for the show itself, arithmetic is easy. All previous seasons have had 11 teams, and this one started with 12. 8 elimination legs plus a race between 3 teams in the end definitely means one leg has 2 elims. I'm sure the contestants all figured that out, but just never dreamed the double philim leg would be the first one.

One thing that bothered me was how the showed some of the women scaling that wall, or, lack of what they showed us. It almost makes me wonder if they had help or guidance. One of the single moms kept saying she couldn't, and Mrs Coal Miner kept saying she couldn't either and that she was sorry. Skip to a few min later, and they're both almost all the way up the wall and we have no idea how that happened. Now that I think about it, it seems the same was true for either Tom or Terry. We saw him flailing about the wall and then in the next shot, he was up and over. I hate when they edit like that.

The pretty boys (addicts) started to annoy me right away. PJO, I almost wonder if they should hang out more with Tom and Terry too.  I'll wait and see if they make any comment about the beauty pageant girls to decide.

It also seemed to me that maybe the producers were asking the contestants to seem really excited for the camera. There were a lot of "woo's!" and fist raisings that seemed forced.

I'm also rooting for the dad/daughter team. He did make me angry with his disappointed comment too. I hope he gets over himself by the end of the race.

Glad TAR is back. I'm very curious about what other twists there might be.

deb


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I had forgotten Deb was a TAR fan.


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

ArcticZ said:


> uhmm your still giving team mullet too much credit! Kentucky team would still be way ahead of team mullet from the treasure hunters. I don't think theres any team you can compair team mullet to!
> 
> I don't think team mullet would have been even able to drive the car away with out help.


Team Mullet was the best (and by that I mean worst) team in the history of reality TV.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

marksman said:


> You would call out a lady with one leg as some how being given unfair advantage over you? Just like the team that did it in the show, you would come across as a major tool.
> 
> It is absurd for anyone complaining about her getting some kind of special advantage. Having two legs is a HUGE advantage over having just one leg. No amount of pre-boarding can make up for that advantage.


I don't think anyone here (or in the race) is saying that she has any advantage because she has one leg. I think everyone is wondering at this point whether she will be using her handicap to muster sympathy from others and therefore get the first taxi every time, best exit position on a plane, et cetera. Personally, I'm all for her using every advantage she can muster to win... it is a race after all, but at the same time I can understand the others being a little ticked by it, because they are trying to win just as much as she is.


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> How horrible it is that someone actually believes in God. They weren't saying that they thought God was giving them an advantage or something like that. Just that they believe that God plays a part in everything that happens in this world. Everyone can believe what they want but I don't see what's so horrible about what these guys were doing. If you find it annoying blame the producers and editors who are obviously stressing the point.
> 
> I was dissapointed to see the Muslim team go since I would have been interested to see if their beliefs held them back. I'm an Orthodox Jew and I know I couldn't ever do anything like the Amazing Race, what with dietary restrictions and that I can't travel on Saturday. I love how some people are so offended by the handshake thing. I always find that amusing. I find most people understanding but some people think you're slighting them and the whole female race because you won't shake their hands. It's like they think I won't shake their hands because I'm better than them. It's simple according to some religions men and women don't touch each other unless their your close family or wife. Has nothing to do with being better than anybody else.
> 
> I'm not very familiar with Muslim dietary laws so I wasn't sure if they were going to be able to eat the eyeballs. I would have been interested to see what would happen if they had to eat some kind of meat product.


As long as they don't believe their "god" wants them to fly planes into buildings or otherwise kill a bunch of people--I'm cool with it.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> The single moms are single. This is all we know about them. Husbands leave their wives and those women become single moms. Kind of a broad brush you're painting with isn't it?


I don't think so. Very few woman choose to be low income single moms as these appear to be. It results from the choices they made. Be it going to bed with the wrong guy or not using protection or something else where you end up a baby and no father. No one forced you to do that. At least not unless they was non consensual sex. They made choices and now they're single moms. That's all I said.

Yes, I think that being a single mom not by choice was the result of bad decisions. There, I said it.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't think anything was revealed about their income. Can a divorced woman be considered a "single mom?" Or would they be classified differently? If they were in a bad marriage, would a decision to go it alone be a good choice or a bad choice? I don't know - not enough information. Why are they single? Were their husbands killed? Who left whom?

Angelina Jolie had kids while single. Good choice or bad choice?

Are you making assumptions about the two AR contestants, or did I miss something in their bios?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> I don't think anything was revealed about their income. Can a divorced woman be considered a "single mom?" Or would they be classified differently? If they were in a bad marriage, would a decision to go it alone be a good choice or a bad choice? I don't know - not enough information. Why are they single? Were their husbands killed? Who left whom?
> 
> Angelina Jolie had kids while single. Good choice or bad choice?
> 
> Are you making assumptions about the two AR contestants, or did I miss something in their bios?


He's simply saying that more likely than not, they are single because of choices they made. Thus, he has no sympathy for their single status.

Of course, they could be widows, which would be a different story, but if that were the case, I'm sure the show would have listed that as their description and would have played up that angle.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Yes, I think that being a single mom not by choice was the result of bad decisions. There, I said it.


Wow, Dan Quayle looks different these days.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

OK, one's a high school teacher, and the other is a programming analyst. Low income?


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> He's simply saying that more likely than not, they are single because of choices they made. Thus, he has no sympathy for their single status.
> 
> Of course, they could be widows, which would be a different story, but if that were the case, I'm sure the show would have listed that as their description and would have played up that angle.


I must have missed the part where they asked for sympathy.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I don't think so. Very few woman choose to be low income single moms as these appear to be. It results from the choices they made.


I think my DirecTiVo must have missed part of the episode-- I didn't get the part where they detailed their financial status. Can somebody give me a recap or point me toward a torrent?


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

David Platt said:


> I think my DirecTiVo must have missed part of the episode-- I didn't get the part where they detailed their financial status. Can somebody give me a recap or point me toward a torrent?


it was in the closed captioning...


----------



## MamaKAS (Jul 28, 2004)

For the first time ever, we (hubby and I) don't really like any of the teams. I guess we'll root for the drug addicts since they're the least annoying, but what happens when one of the other teams tosses a bag of dope in the route as bait? They're done for.

Also, does anyone else not think it's obvious what those two "models" must have been doing to earn their drug money? They could have all of Tom and Jerry's money if they desired.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

jking said:


> I don't think anyone here (or in the race) is saying that she has any advantage because she has one leg. I think everyone is wondering at this point whether she will be using her handicap to muster sympathy from others and therefore get the first taxi every time, best exit position on a plane, et cetera. Personally, I'm all for her using every advantage she can muster to win... it is a race after all, but at the same time I can understand the others being a little ticked by it, because they are trying to win just as much as she is.


I am saying that having one leg is such a massive disadvantage that add all that stuff together and multiple by 100 and you still don't have a fair comparison. Quite honestly if you lose a RACE to someone with one leg, you probably should not have been there in there first place.

The poster I responded to said they would "Call her out", just like the black ladies did in the show. My point is if you suck so much that you can't beat someone with one leg, you should just keep your mouth shut. Because I don't care if she gets the first taxi, pre-boards or anything else. She still only has one leg, and it is a HUGE disadvantage. So anyone crying about it in terms of the actual competition sucks, in my opinion.

I am not attacking you... I just have little respect for someone who in a competition would begrduge someone missing a leg from some minor benefit. It smacks of horrible sportsmanship at the very best, and something much lower at the the worst.

We see people use what ever "Assets" or "Attributes" they have in the game to advance themselves. Yet none of these assets or attributes are combined with a debilitating negative aspect... so I just don't see the issue myself. I guess I just got bent out of shape by the black women on the show when they got mad about it. It just told me right off that their chances of winning are zero and less than zero if they let something like that bother them.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

sketcher said:


> What really gets me is that after they've been on the show and find out they probably shouldn't be together, they ignore that information and stay together/get engaged anyway.
> 
> The only team that I remember breaking up after the race was the team with the devil-boy.


didn't riken break up with his boyfrined to get with lance bass??


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Dssturbo1 said:


> didn't riken break up with his boyfrined to get with lance bass??


Reichen & Chip broke up right after the show was over. He only started seeing Lance Bass recently.


----------



## berfy (Apr 24, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> Did anyone else think the guy from Team Bionic should be hanging out with Tom & Terry?


Yes, my Gaydar is in high alert every time he appears on the screen.


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

marksman said:


> I am saying that having one leg is such a massive disadvantage that add all that stuff together and multiple by 100 and you still don't have a fair comparison. Quite honestly if you lose a RACE to someone with one leg, you probably should not have been there in there first place.


I can't imagine Steve Austin losing a race to anyone with all of their biological appendages. I also have to call BS about having one leg being a massive disadvantage in TAR. Not for someone who competes in triathalons as this woman does. The biggest disadvantage she'll face is climbing that wall, and maybe bungee jumping.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

berfy said:


> Yes, my Gaydar is in high alert every time he appears on the screen.


Judging by the location listed under your avatar, you should have very finely tuned Gaydar.


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

Dssturbo1 said:


> didn't riken break up with his boyfrined to get with lance bass??





PJO1966 said:


> Reichen & Chip broke up right after the show was over. He only started seeing Lance Bass recently.


I don't recall them having issues during the race. Did I forget something?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

sketcher said:


> I don't recall them having issues during the race. Did I forget something?


No, there was nothing during the race. However, Reichen kind of stayed in the spotlight after the race by doing other reality shows and various podcasts, etc. and he said at some point that he and Chip were no longer together. The news about Reichen and Lance Bass only came out several months ago (although I wonder why anyone cared at all).


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

marksman said:


> You would call out a lady with one leg as some how being given unfair advantage over you? Just like the team that did it in the show, you would come across as a major tool.
> 
> It is absurd for anyone complaining about her getting some kind of special advantage. Having two legs is a HUGE advantage over having just one leg. No amount of pre-boarding can make up for that advantage.





marksman said:


> I am saying that having one leg is such a massive disadvantage that add all that stuff together and multiple by 100 and you still don't have a fair comparison. Quite honestly if you lose a RACE to someone with one leg, you probably should not have been there in there first place.
> 
> The poster I responded to said they would "Call her out", just like the black ladies did in the show. My point is if you suck so much that you can't beat someone with one leg, you should just keep your mouth shut. Because I don't care if she gets the first taxi, pre-boards or anything else. She still only has one leg, and it is a HUGE disadvantage. So anyone crying about it in terms of the actual competition sucks, in my opinion.
> 
> ...





Andrew_S said:


> I can't imagine Steve Austin losing a race to anyone with all of their biological appendages. I also have to call BS about having one leg being a massive disadvantage in TAR. Not for someone who competes in triathalons as this woman does. The biggest disadvantage she'll face is climbing that wall, and maybe bungee jumping.


Maybe using the words "call her out" was the wrong choice. I would have been disappointed to see her use that as an excuse when it didn't need to be.

It's not completely black and white.

In the long run, I would much rather have both my legs for the rest of my life. It would be an advantage more often than not.

But I don't think that one can say with certainty that having two non-artificaial legs is an advantage over having one or two artificial legs in *every single* situation.

Like a previous poster has stated, with the advances in technology, somone with two of the correct type of artificial legs can run faster and jump higher than someone with two non-artificial legs due to the springboard effect built into them.

I can also see that someone with two artificial legs walking through very cold water or water with pirranahs in it would have an advantage. How about walking through fire?

Then there is the fact that she is a triathelete. I guarantee she can outrun me any day of the week especially in longer distances. I haven't been in what I would consider good athletic shape for years. And I could never compete in a triathathon even when I was in the best shape of my life.

I just don't think that her situation was one that required pre-boarding. And while pre-boarding didn't give her much of an advantage probably, being allowed to exit the plane ahead of everyone else would definitely give her an advantage.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

markz said:


> I just don't think that her situation was one that required pre-boarding. And while pre-boarding didn't give her much of an advantage probably, being allowed to exit the plane ahead of everyone else would definitely give her an advantage.


Pre-boarding doesn't matter, provided the seats are assigned. I've never heard of an international carrier that doesn't have assigned seats.

As for exiting the plane, have you ever seen anyone allowed to get off a plane sooner because of a special situation? Usually those people have to wait until the end. The only factor I've ever seen that allowed one to get off a plane sooner is seat position relative to the door. And that goes back to assigned seats, which are not affected by how early you board.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I think it was the fact that she *limped *on board the plane that bugged me. She was definitely working it.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

Did she definitely limp on the plane - or does the artificial limb cause her walking to be a little odd/stilted? It seemed that throughout the show she often walked with a little hop or limp or just off slightly. I didn't notice anything special about the way she walked in the airport, though admittedly I wasn't paying close attention to her gait.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I don't think so. Very few woman choose to be low income single moms as these appear to be. It results from the choices they made.


How do we know they are* low income * single mom's? I must have missed this. What if they were single dads? Then would they be single dads because they made rotten choices, or would we all be impressed by the fact that they were stepping up to the plate and taking custody of their kids and being such great parents?

Personally, I don't think that this is a black & white issue. But some people might.



jking said:


> I would only ask that folks would give them an episode or two before passing judgment. While they might not turn out to be the "Pride of Kentucky", I've certainly not seen them do anything yet to make me embarassed to be from the same state.


I like this team. Not as easy on the eyes as Team Recovering "Strike-a-pose" Addicts, but they've grown on me. They seem to, particularly the wife, be open to new experiences and cultures. I know people who are much more "worldly" or "cultured" yet still not open to these kinds of experiences.

Also, it seems to me that Team Bionic (recently dating?) aren't really a couple. At times he seems completely disinterested in her and there isn't much warmth between them, IMHO.

And, for the record, I had to reply Tom & Jerry's celebratory dance a few times.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

markz said:


> Like a previous poster has stated, with the advances in technology, somone with two of the correct type of artificial legs can run faster and jump higher than someone with two non-artificial legs due to the springboard effect built into them.


That is a silly justification and not accurate. If you had the same person in the same phsyical shape with two of their own legs, or one artificial leg, they are not running faster or jumping higer. It is not a bionic limb. She happens to be an athelete and in excellent shape. If she had both her legs, she would be even more formidable. Claiming she is gaining an advantage due to some spring effect because someone else claimed it on the internet is a little silly.



> I can also see that someone with two artificial legs walking through very cold water or water with pirranahs in it would have an advantage. How about walking through fire?


Like when they get stuck in the mud at the bottom of the water and fall over or they lose their balance and get burned up? Your justifications are more silly than your original assertion.



> Then there is the fact that she is a triathelete. I guarantee she can outrun me any day of the week especially in longer distances. I haven't been in what I would consider good athletic shape for years. And I could never compete in a triathathon even when I was in the best shape of my life.


She can outrun you because she is a triathelete. She would outrun you MORE if she had both her legs. People seem to confuse the idea that just because most normal people with both legs are relatively lazy and out of shape, that because someone with one leg has managed to compete in atheletic events with only one leg, that she is not at some kind of disadvantage. She just happens to done significantly more with significantly less. Sometimes I think this rubs people the wrong way because they realize with two legs they have not done much with it. However, that doesn't mean she is Jamie Summers. She is a regular human being with a metal leg.

I had a friend in college who ended up losing his leg to cancer. He had a straight steel bar replacement for a long time. Eventually he did get a leg where he could perform atheletic endeavors and he could actually run. It was a very cool thing to see. Did I think he was better off then me because of it? Hardly.

One thing not mentioned either is she has multiple legs, there are issues with maintaining them, they have to be managed and cared for much more than anyone else has to manage or care for their regular legs.



> I just don't think that her situation was one that required pre-boarding. And while pre-boarding didn't give her much of an advantage probably, being allowed to exit the plane ahead of everyone else would definitely give her an advantage.


Pre-boarding is done because they want people who require assistance to get on the plane first and not wait until everyone is loading and causing a big logjam boarding the plane. It is done for everyone's benefit. What difference does it make if she pre-boards?

I don't really know if I like the team as people, but I give her huge credit for what she has managed to accomplish out of her handicap. It is hugely inspirational and I just can't believe someone would claim that she is getting an unfair advantage.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

For the record: If I was in this race and had a fake leg....I'd use it whenever I could to my advantage!


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

marksman said:


> Quite honestly if you lose a RACE to someone with one leg, you probably should not have been there in there first place.


World records for women single limb below knee amputees

100m
13.13 s
200 m
27.56 s
400 m
1min 05.69 sec
800 m
2min 38 sec
1500 m (mens)
4min 39 sec

i think it's fair to say, while these are elite times, and given her physical condition of triatholon training, she could probably hold her own in a footrace against the avg person who doesn't train for track. I would say she could outrun half the teams in a footrace.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> OK, one's a high school teacher, and the other is a programming analyst. Low income?


But they're both black so ILT made the assumption.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

JFriday said:


> But they're both black so ILT made the assumption.


Not really, I made the assumption of their earnings based on the way they talked. I could be wrong, given their jobs, they most likely both are college graduates and must make a reasonable living. But, money or not, being a single parent is clearly not ideal if you have a choice. Sure, they may have been in a bad marriage and being a single parent is better but it was still the result of the bad choice to marry a guy you shouldn't have.

For better or worse every single one of us is the product of the choices we make. Some of the people here have more advantages but plenty have done well dispite their starts in life while,no doubt, others have made quite a mess of their lives just as team recovery did.

I also think they're quick judgement of someone they did not know was precipitous and not in their best interests. The people who deal with the game by demonizing their opponents may win but they miss the fun of the journey. You need to learn to enjoy the journey. Last years winners got that. Mirna and Charla got that. What they're doing is amazing. Sure it's a race but if you enjoy the journey you win even if you lose. You can win the race and lose the experience just as easily. Chip and Reichen would fall into that category as would ****** inc.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

marksman said:


> That is a silly justification and not accurate. If you had the same person in the same phsyical shape with two of their own legs, or one artificial leg, they are not running faster or jumping higer. It is not a bionic limb. She happens to be an athelete and in excellent shape. If she had both her legs, she would be even more formidable. Claiming she is gaining an advantage due to some spring effect because someone else claimed it on the internet is a little silly.


I'm afraid you're incorrect. Not only are double amputee runners approaching olympic speeds, It's highly possible they could surpass them in the next ten years at the rate they have advanced the technology. Pretty interesting reading here :

http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/nov05/2189

And for the record, it is a bionic limb.

Bionic :having particular physiological functions augmented or replaced by electronic or electromechanical components.

I kindof have some knowledge in this area. My right leg is made out of Carbon Fiber and Titanium.

As for the limping, she definitely has an abnormal gait, and it fluxuate depending on the foot she is wearing. I doubt she's " milking it" to look more injured than she is.

Feel free to toss any prostesis questions over, as no one else has owned up to having one yet.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> World records for women single limb below knee amputees
> 
> 100m
> 13.13 s
> ...


Although she is definately more physically fit than other racers, she is probably not built for sprinting. Her Triathlon racing is focused on the Ironman distances. IIRC, she did Ironman Hawaii in around 17 hours last October, that means a she probably spent around 6-7 hours doing the finishing marathon. She is trained to race for endurance not quick sprints. Her muscles don't fire like sprinters.

I am suprised by the number of people that are "offended" she was pre-boarded as it gave her no obvious advantage. Unfortunately I see her leg being a problem with certain roadblocks. But I am still routing for her.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> I'm afraid you're incorrect. Not only are double amputee runners approaching olympic speeds, It's highly possible they could surpass them in the next ten years at the rate they have advanced the technology. Pretty interesting reading here :
> 
> http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/nov05/2189
> 
> ...


I had read something similar a while back. Double amputees getting legs longer than their natural limbs allowing them to run much faster than before. I know there was some discussion regarding the paralympics trying to even things out.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I also think they're quick judgement of someone they did not know was precipitous and not in their best interests.


So prejudging people you don't know based on limited information is a bad thing, huh?

Does this apply to everyone, or only people on TV?


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Joules1111 said:


> <snip>
> 
> Also, it seems to me that Team Bionic (recently dating?) aren't really a couple. At times he seems completely disinterested in her and there isn't much warmth between them, IMHO.
> 
> And, for the record, I had to reply Tom & Jerry's celebratory dance a few times.


According to my friend who works with him, it is news to everyone that they are dating.


----------



## berfy (Apr 24, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> Judging by the location listed under your avatar, you should have very finely tuned Gaydar.


Indeed I do!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> According to my friend who works with him, it is news to everyone that they are dating.


Ooh! Another insider! Start having your friend get the inside scoop... nothing that violates the confidentiality agreement, of course.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Ooh! Another insider! Start having your friend get the inside scoop... *nothing that violates the confidentiality agreement, of course.*


Whats the fun in that?


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

catcard said:


> I just hope the recovering models don't go back to their bad habits if they win the million bucks! When they won the $20K at the pit stop, I wondered if a lot of money would be a bad thing for them?


What does winning a lot of money have to do with whether a person will suffer a relapse? Youre stereotyping people. Im a recovering alcoholic (70 months of sobriety), and hang around with people who drink.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Here's my take in no particular order.
> Team Addict gets a solid Meh from me. I can't work up an ounce of sympathy for rich pretty ( not in my book, but that another thread) people who end up on drugs. Well pardon me. Get a grip. Most of the rest of us manage just fine without drugs and I see nothing laudable about fixing something you f'ed up.
> 
> I don't personally care much for the single moms. Kind of my same reaction to the drug addicts. Why is that relevent. You are a single mom due to what you did. How should that make me care? Also, they were pretty fast to judge team peg leg (arrgh) over something that gave them no advantage. I'm not much into being judgemental even though this post is all judgemental. IRL, I try to give you the benefit of the doubt.
> ...


I bet you think your poop don't stink too!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Not really, I made the assumption of their earnings based on the way they talked. I could be wrong, given their jobs, they most likely both are college graduates and must make a reasonable living. But, money or not, being a single parent is clearly not ideal if you have a choice. Sure, they may have been in a bad marriage and being a single parent is better but it was still the result of the bad choice to marry a guy you shouldn't have.


Oh, I see. You assumed they were poor because they _talked_ like Black people, not becuase they _were_ Black people. Yes, that's much better. 

And let me see if I understand your second point. Every single parent is to be condemned because they would not be single parents if they had made better choices. Umm, OK. Suppose your spouse dies and that's why you are a single parent? What a horrible choice, to have married a mortal!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

We heard the same complaints about Fantasia Barrino because she was a single mother. I guess it was her fault that she was raped and kept the baby because an abortion went against her faith. The truth is we have no facts about why these women are single. It could have been choices that they made or choices that were made for them (husbands leaving, dying).


----------



## AboundingJoy (Jul 27, 2004)

InterMurph said:



> I think the boyfriends should be called Gerald & Lawrence:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How funny, frightening, and ironic is it that I read this post while watching E's 101 SNL Moments. They had just shown these guys and I had never heard of them before. Now I've seen them twice in about 10 minutes!


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Sure, they may have been in a bad marriage and being a single parent is better but it was still the result of the bad choice to marry a guy you shouldn't have.


My ex didn't come with a manual so I had no idea what he was planning to turn into after 7 years. Believe me, he was NOT as advertised. I guess I'm a stupid consumer.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> I'm afraid you're incorrect. Not only are double amputee runners approaching olympic speeds, It's highly possible they could surpass them in the next ten years at the rate they have advanced the technology. Pretty interesting reading here :
> 
> http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/nov05/2189


Thanks for the reading, but there is a bit of hyperbole in there. While I admire the efforts, and have no doubt that such advancements will allow people with artificial limbs to exceed people with their limbs, over 3 seconds in the 200 meter sprint is a fairly significant amount of time. Beyond that it is hard to make an accurate comparison unless there is information on a world class athelete who was at the top of their game and then suffered a double amputation. There are simply too many other factors to take into consideration.

I think it is mind boggling amazing. The time puts them on par with the fastest 200m high school times in the United States. That is spectacular. Yourself having a titanium leg, though, would be hard pressed to argue that you feel like you have some kind of advantage. Anyways thanks for the links. Some good reading there, and it does raise some interesting questions when they are actually to challenge for word class times how these things will be managed and what restrictions might be put into place.



> And for the record, it is a bionic limb.
> 
> Bionic :having particular physiological functions augmented or replaced by electronic or electromechanical components.


Thanks for the correction. I guess they do have computer chips managing them, as I was thinking more along just a mechnical bent.

Can you expand upon her issue of leaking fluid in her leg? Is this something they will not be able to repair or address at all while on the trip? How big of a problem could it potentially become?


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

marksman said:


> Can you expand upon her issue of leaking fluid in her leg? Is this something they will not be able to repair or address at all while on the trip? How big of a problem could it potentially become?


I am a bka, ( below the knee amputee) and she is above. So I don't have a hydrolic knee like she has, and I am unaware of what brand she actually does have. I think she is sponsered by Ossur, which is a company that specializes in sports prosthesis'. She probably has a C-leg knee, which costs about $30,000.00 when fully outfitted and makes thousands of adjustments to her knee a second, adjusting the rate at which her knee swings forward.

Basically the knee has a reservoir of fluid that adjusts the swing of the users leg, that can be either computer controlled, or adjusted with a screw. The person has to swing their hip, and that is what projects the leg forward from a bent angle forcing the knee to lock. 
For some terrains that adjustment is either too stiff or two loose and could cause the wearer to fall, as it would not swing out enough, or would swing and rebound back. The problem of inclines and stairs is a huge issue if they are leaking. If the fluid is leaking out , she would have less and less control. I would assume that her prosthesist friend could get a replacement shipped and replace it, I would think that they have this all thought out. Legs frequently break down. 
I'm doing a horrible job of explaining this, here's the C-Leg overview if you're at all interested. http://www.ottobockus.com/PRODUCTS/LOWER_LIMB_PROSTHETICS/c-leg.asp

I don't know that this is the knee she has, but you get the idea.


----------

